# I Might Give Up the YS624T



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Love it and it still works great but getting older and electric start and the trigger control of a Honda HSS724 is beginning to look worth it. 

Too many pissy little snow falls this winter, storage out n the shed is just the way it is and a lot of maneuvering for all the places I need to get to etc. 

Repaired disk and age don't go kindly hand in hand let alone the other aches and pains from 50 years of hard work.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Anyone have an idea of what they are worth? Its in Alaska so not something for most on the forum.


----------



## billy (Feb 11, 2011)

RC20 said:


> Anyone have an idea of what they are worth? Its in Alaska so not something for most on the forum.


Around where I live, they can still command $1500 in mint condition. 
Good condition machines go for $1000 +/-.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Thank you, that is a help. It really is in good condition, original belts that are like new. I open up the cover and look ever couple of years, its just amazing. Years back I got spares because they had to go sometime, still not a mark on them. 

I think it will run for another 20 years easily.


----------



## English_Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

If you have the space, keeping it in storage as a reserve unit or as a 'cabin' snowblower could be a good option for you. You would never get another unit of that quality for the price you'd end up selling it for.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

RC20 said:


> Thank you, that is a help. It really is in good condition, original belts that are like new. I open up the cover and look ever couple of years, its just amazing. Years back I got spares because they had to go sometime, still not a mark on them.
> 
> I think it will run for another 20 years easily.


With a cache of parts, why would you get rid of it?
Have you seen anyone on these pages saying more good about a unit than your yamaha?
If that's how you are about equipment, I'd be on edge if I were your spouse.......
Years of faithful service and you're looking for a younger one.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Ok guys , I am keeping my wife! 

I wore out, the Yamaha did not. I have two eager beaver neighbors for backup (at least the driveway, I would not trust them in the back yard and they have wheeled machines).

The Honda ticks the things I needed, mainly electric start and the trigger controls. 

Shed space is limited and the Yamaha can give someone more good years of service.


----------

